
“The Linux Kernel Hidden Inside Windows 10” Techtalk by Alex Ionescu - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3RtkwstNk
======
yarapavan
This talk is from BlackHat USA 2016.

Slides for the presentation:
[https://github.com/ionescu007/lxss/blob/master/The%20Linux%2...](https://github.com/ionescu007/lxss/blob/master/The%20Linux%20kernel%20hidden%20inside%20windows%2010.pdf)

